# Anyone remember this?



## Furryanimal (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2019)

Sorry.  Never  heard of  it  here.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2019)

Nope!

I remember making something similar to this when I was a kid but I have to admit that I wasn't a fan!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 11, 2019)

Hehe, I don't imagine that was one of Kraft's more successful ideas. :magnify:


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2019)

NO!! Did we get that in the UK?...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2019)

Hahaha, I never heard of this but I would like to see the ingredients. Besides just being a starch, potatoes do have nutrition. I guess that's reaching too far....layful:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 11, 2019)

Nope.   https://www.retroist.com/2017/01/30/potato-fudge-fake/


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2019)

LOL, the truth will out! layful:


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 11, 2019)

Never heard of fudge potatoes but my best friend's mother used to make some kind of awful icky potato candy blobs at the holidays, just awful but I had to eat at least 1 piece & have excuses ready why I wouldn't take any more.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2019)

It sounds just AWFUL!  I've never heard of it.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 11, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Nope.   https://www.retroist.com/2017/01/30/potato-fudge-fake/


Explains why no one has heard of it!Looks awful.But not sure this is any better!


----------



## terry123 (Jan 11, 2019)

No!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Nope.   https://www.retroist.com/2017/01/30/potato-fudge-fake/




I thought it might have been some weird concoction they made in the war years.... but it just shows, we're all gullible in many ways when it comes to the internet... ..


----------



## NanDee (Jan 12, 2019)

Never heard of it either - certainly not anything my mother would have let me have.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I thought it might have been some weird concoction they made in the war years.... but it just shows, we're all gullible in many ways when it comes to the internet... ..



The good news is that none of us did remember it! layful:


----------



## Pepper (Jan 12, 2019)

Looks like diarrhea and nope, never saw it before in my life.  I'd remember.


----------



## Miss Mae (Jan 12, 2019)

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 61195




Potato FUDGE? I've never heard of that! Was it any good?


----------



## Margie (Jan 19, 2019)

Never saw that before.


----------



## moosehead (Jan 19, 2019)

Actually...No.....However, it does look like something I'd enjoy. I have an extremely sweet tooth....I STILL have them...I can just see that stuff slathered all over my meat loaf…..Now I'm hungry.


----------

